# Cessione Milan: il closing in 2-3 mesi. Ci sarà una cerimonia.



## admin (30 Giugno 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza il closing arriverà solo tra 2-3 mesi a causa di motivi burocratici. Ci sarà una cerimonia nella quale saranno presenti Berlusconi e gli esponenti delle autorità della Cina. Nell'operazione è coinvolto anche lo stato. 

L'annuncio del preliminare, come già riportato, è atteso per la prossima settimana.

China Daily riporta le confidenze di un personaggio vicino alla trattativa: i cinesi acquisteranno l'80% del Milan in cambio di 700-750 milioni debiti compresi. Berlusconi ricoprirà un doppio ruolo: presidente onorario e consigliere informale. Il preliminare si firmerà nella prima settimana di luglio.


Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...rova-annuncio-prossima-settimana-vt37992.html


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2016)

Bene, così pure i "rientro di capitali" si tranquillizzano


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Giugno 2016)

Diventiamo quindi una società di "proprietà" del governo cinese a quanto sembra.
La cosa non mi dispiace.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza il closing arriverà solo tra 2-3 mesi a causa di motivi burocratici. Ci sarà una cerimonia nella quale saranno presenti Berlusconi e gli esponenti delle autorità della Cina. Nell'operazione è coinvolto anche lo stato.
> 
> L'annuncio del preliminare, come già riportato, è atteso per la prossima settimana.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...rova-annuncio-prossima-settimana-vt37992.html



ma non ho capito, la cerimonia sarà al closing?


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2016)

Qua mi sa che Montanari sta volando con la fantasia... non capisco perché l'imprenditore che ci compra dovrebbe farsi oscurare dai rappresentanti delle autorità statali, né perché lo lo Stato dovrebbe metterci la faccia materialmente, soprattutto in un ambito come il calcio dove sei sempre a rischio di fare figuracce.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Qua mi sa che Montanari sta volando con la fantasia... non capisco perché l'imprenditore che ci compra dovrebbe farsi oscurare dai rappresentanti delle autorità statali, né perché lo lo Stato dovrebbe metterci la faccia materialmente, soprattutto in un ambito come il calcio dove sei sempre a rischio di fare figuracce.


Boh forse perchè l'imprenditore (o gli imprenditori) che ci compra(no) sono direttamente appoggiati dal governo stesso, e nella cerimonia vogliono essere presenti anche loro con dei propri rappresentanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2016)

*Montanari su Twitter: mi dicono: esponenti di punta del governo cinese. Berlusconi non puo' andare là post intervento. ci sarà mega cerimonia*


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: mi dicono: esponenti di punta del governo cinese. Berlusconi non puo' andare là post intervento. ci sarà mega cerimonia*



Ho avuto un erezione!


----------



## wfiesso (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: mi dicono: esponenti di punta del governo cinese. Berlusconi non puo' andare là post intervento. ci sarà mega cerimonia*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho avuto un erezione!



Mi sa che non sei il solo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Giugno 2016)

Diretta televisiva a reti unificate su Rete 4, Canale 5 ed Italia Uno
Pellegatti in lacrime. Conduzione di Cesare Cadeo


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: mi dicono: esponenti di punta del governo cinese. Berlusconi non puo' andare là post intervento. ci sarà mega cerimonia*


Immaginare Xi (patitissimo di calcio) che scambia due palleggi dentro San Siro... Ma no.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Giugno 2016)

"Tratto con uno Stato".
Vecchia citazione di Berlusconi che ora tornerebbe di moda.
Evidentemente non era una sparata.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2016)

E poi festino ad Arcore tutti insieme


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2016)

*Pagni (Repubblica) su Twitter: "Entro settimana prossima ( la firma del preliminare ndr)." Rispondendo ad un tifoso che chiede se Closing o Preliminare: "non cambia molto, ormai decidono tutti insieme"*


----------



## CasciavitMilan (30 Giugno 2016)

Quello che non capisco è, se il governo cinese è veramente implicato nell'acquisto del Milan, perchè hanno dato l'ok a Suning a comprare quell'altra squadraccia?
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza il closing arriverà solo tra 2-3 mesi a causa di motivi burocratici. Ci sarà una cerimonia nella quale saranno presenti Berlusconi e gli esponenti delle autorità della Cina. Nell'operazione è coinvolto anche lo stato.
> 
> L'annuncio del preliminare, come già riportato, è atteso per la prossima settimana.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...rova-annuncio-prossima-settimana-vt37992.html





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma non ho capito, la cerimonia sarà al closing?



Esatto. Al preliminare non ci sarà nulla se non un comunicato.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: mi dicono: esponenti di punta del governo cinese. Berlusconi non puo' andare là post intervento. ci sarà mega cerimonia*





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> "Tratto con uno Stato".
> Vecchia citazione di Berlusconi che ora tornerebbe di moda.
> Evidentemente non era una sparata.



Si, i conti tornerebbero.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo almeno da gennaio di poter sognare gente forte a livello internazionale...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Giugno 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è, se il governo cinese è veramente implicato nell'acquisto del Milan, perchè hanno dato l'ok a Suning a comprare quell'altra squadraccia?
> Cosa ne pensate?



perchè diventano padroni di una città intera. inoltre è un altro modo per favorire un'altra azienda cinese. forse non vi è chiaro, ma questi vogliono comprare tutta la serie A...


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è, se il governo cinese è veramente implicato nell'acquisto del Milan, perchè hanno dato l'ok a Suning a comprare quell'altra squadraccia?
> Cosa ne pensate?



Credo che la Cina voglia diventare una potenza calcistica mondiale e il Milan non sarà l'unica squadra. Saranno anche altre, anche all'estero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Diretta televisiva a reti unificate su Rete 4, Canale 5 ed Italia Uno
> Pellegatti in lacrime. Conduzione di Cesare Cadeo


----------



## Coripra (30 Giugno 2016)

mmmm... quanti sassolini vorrei togliermi in questo momento, ma vabbè mi accontento di sventolare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2016)

Comunque facciamo un passo per volta. Preliminare, qualche sicurezza in più sui soggetti, mercato e infine closing show. 

Effettivamente pensare che il governo cinese partecipi alla cerimonia mi sembra esagerato, davvero troppo bello.


----------



## danykz (30 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Che cavolo è? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH da quale film è tratto?


----------



## Coripra (30 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque facciamo un passo per volta. Preliminare, qualche sicurezza in più sui soggetti, mercato e infine closing show.
> 
> Effettivamente pensare che il governo cinese partecipi alla cerimonia mi sembra esagerato, davvero troppo bello.



domani comincio a studiare cinese...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2016)

Ok...vado a cambiare mutande


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque facciamo un passo per volta. Preliminare, qualche sicurezza in più sui soggetti, mercato e infine closing show.
> 
> Effettivamente pensare che il governo cinese partecipi alla cerimonia mi sembra esagerato, davvero troppo bello.



però Montanari mi è sembrato molto sicuro, notizie dirette ha detto. Comunque ha parlato di esponenti di spicco del governo. Sarebbe qualcosa di epocale. Se ricordi Berlusconi disse di trattare con uno stato, avrebbe una sua spiegazione in questo modo. Addirittura un giornalista della gazzetta disse che era certo che Berlusconi parlò di Milan con Xi Jinping attraverso una conference call.


----------



## clanton (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho avuto un erezione!



Io me la sto facendo passare !!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> però Montanari mi è sembrato molto sicuro, notizie dirette ha detto. Comunque ha parlato di esponenti di spicco del governo. Sarebbe qualcosa di epocale. Se ricordi Berlusconi disse di trattare con uno stato, avrebbe una sua spiegazione in questo modo. Addirittura un giornalista della gazzetta disse che era certo che Berlusconi parlò di Milan con Xi Jinping attraverso una conference call.



Speriamo bene!


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è, se il governo cinese è veramente implicato nell'acquisto del Milan, perchè hanno dato l'ok a Suning a comprare quell'altra squadraccia?
> Cosa ne pensate?


In Cina odiano la parola concorrenza... nella dottrina economica di Deng essa è solo fattore di diseconomia del sistema, perchè punta ad una riduzione dei prezzi a discapito di una disumanizzazione dei fattori della produzione in funzione della riduzione dei costi (ma qui i suoi seguaci sono stati pessimi discepoli, vista la barbarie del lavoro minorile in quel Paese). Meglio saturare il mercato con più agenti ma un unico centro di produzione: loro. Entri in un bar, dodici marchi di telefonini diversi, ma un elemento in comune: made in China. Il calcio è solo un settore diverso di applicazione dei loro metodi. Scommettiamo che i club cinesi in serie A nei prossimi tre anni saranno almeno il quintuplo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Che cavolo è? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH da quale film è tratto?



Non ne ho idea, è un meme che gira da anni su Internet 




Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza il closing arriverà solo tra 2-3 mesi a causa di motivi burocratici. Ci sarà una cerimonia nella quale saranno presenti Berlusconi e gli esponenti delle autorità della Cina. Nell'operazione è coinvolto anche lo stato.
> 
> L'annuncio del preliminare, come già riportato, è atteso per la prossima settimana.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...rova-annuncio-prossima-settimana-vt37992.html


----------



## clanton (30 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Speriamo almeno da gennaio di poter sognare gente forte a livello internazionale...



A gennaio è un po' difficile trovare top player liberi .... purtroppo


----------



## clanton (30 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ok...vado a cambiare mutande



appena cambiate ..ma ricomincio !!


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è, se il governo cinese è veramente implicato nell'acquisto del Milan, perchè hanno dato l'ok a Suning a comprare quell'altra squadraccia?
> Cosa ne pensate?



Suning ha acquistato una squadra, che sarà magari anche un veicolo per portare in Italia la sua supercatena di negozi e per acquisire ulteriore popolarità in Cina.

Il Governo Cinese ha trattato il brand "Milan" prima di comprare una squadra di calcio. Milan significa negozi da gestire in Cina e in Asia, Milan significherà scuole calcio in quasi tutte le città, far tornare grande il Milan e mantenerlo ai vertici per il Governo cinese rappresenterà un biglietto da visita...noi sappiamo fare come e meglio di voi anche nel calcio.
Per questo secondo me nel "fondo" cinese ci finisce Robin Li "a titolo personale" (è molto amico del Presidente cinese e Baidu non ha "senso" fuori dalla Cina oggi come oggi), il super liquore che ha un brand di altissimo livello mondiale (e non mi stupirei di vedere presto una bottiglia limited edition per l'acquisto del Milan), Evergrande (calderone dei maggiori investitori cinesi, esponenti di governo compresi) e...credo Huawei (già ns sponsor e intenzionato sempre più a scalare posizioni mondiali tra i produttori di cell).


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2016)

P.S. Dubito sinceramente che noi assisteremo allo spettacolo cui hanno assistito i cuginastri...ovvero una sequela di monitor su cui è stato proiettato:


*SUNING* 
Internazionale Milano


----------



## CasciavitMilan (30 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In Cina odiano la parola concorrenza... nella dottrina economica di Deng essa è solo fattore di diseconomia del sistema, perchè punta ad una riduzione dei prezzi a discapito di una disumanizzazione dei fattori della produzione in funzione della riduzione dei costi (ma qui i suoi seguaci sono stati pessimi discepoli, vista la barbarie del lavoro minorile in quel Paese). Meglio saturare il mercato con più agenti ma un unico centro di produzione: loro. Entri in un bar, dodici marchi di telefonini diversi, ma un elemento in comune: made in China. Il calcio è solo un settore diverso di applicazione dei loro metodi. Scommettiamo che i club cinesi in serie A nei prossimi tre anni saranno almeno il quintuplo?



Boh, l'importante è che non si faccia accordi con quelli lì........


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2016)

Ci siamo ragazzi , manca veramente poco e poi si sale sull ottovolante . 

Saranno mesi di transizione ma per poi vedere la luce ( gialla ) eterna li baratto volentieri . 

Intanto sarebbe molto intelligente che si iniziasse a buttare giu le basi con un buon mercato .. poi vediamo .


----------



## ScArsenal83 (30 Giugno 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è, se il governo cinese è veramente implicato nell'acquisto del Milan, perchè hanno dato l'ok a Suning a comprare quell'altra squadraccia?
> Cosa ne pensate?



Ma che te frega...basta che cacciano i denari...i cinesi voglio avere due squadre al top ? benissimo lotteremo con l'Inter...non vedo l'ora di stracciare la seconda squadra di Milano l'ultima giornata di campionato e veder piangere un nerazzurro


----------



## CasciavitMilan (30 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ma che te frega...basta che cacciano i denari...i cinesi voglio avere due squadre al top ? benissimo lotteremo con l'Inter...non vedo l'ora di stracciare la seconda squadra di Milano l'ultima giornata di campionato e veder piangere un nerazzurro



Quello lo spero anche io, solo era curiosa come cosa.


----------



## VonVittel (30 Giugno 2016)

"Ho chiesto a Pechino e mi hanno detto che questo governo cinese non esiste" -semicit

Dai dai, avanti con questo preliminare


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza il closing arriverà solo tra 2-3 mesi a causa di motivi burocratici. Ci sarà una cerimonia nella quale saranno presenti Berlusconi e gli esponenti delle autorità della Cina. Nell'operazione è coinvolto anche lo stato.
> 
> L'annuncio del preliminare, come già riportato, è atteso per la prossima settimana.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...rova-annuncio-prossima-settimana-vt37992.html



Io spero solo sia tutto vero e per l'ennesima volta non abbiano preso in giro i sentimenti dei tifosi.


----------



## Marilson (30 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Diventiamo quindi una società di "proprietà" del governo cinese a quanto sembra.
> La cosa non mi dispiace.



altroche', e' una roba clamorosa in realta'. I Cinesi sono abituati a vincere, andatevi a vedere la progressione nei medaglieri delle ultime olimpiadi


----------



## mandraghe (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Andrea Montanari di Milano Finanza il closing arriverà solo tra 2-3 mesi a causa di motivi burocratici. Ci sarà una cerimonia nella quale saranno presenti Berlusconi e gli esponenti delle autorità della Cina. Nell'operazione è coinvolto anche lo stato.
> 
> L'annuncio del preliminare, come già riportato, è atteso per la prossima settimana.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...rova-annuncio-prossima-settimana-vt37992.html




La reazione di Forchielli quando ha letto questa news:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)












PS: buon appetito!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: mi dicono: esponenti di punta del governo cinese. Berlusconi non puo' andare là post intervento. ci sarà mega cerimonia*


Ormai è fatta e nulla mi farà pensare che si tratti di una farsa. D'altronde con quale faccia andrebbe in giro Berlusconi dopo la seconda trattativa saltata? Sarebbe troppo pure per lui; e con che faccia noi potremmo continuare a tifare? Tutte ipotesi per assurdo, perché si chiuderà. Intanto, tengo in ghiaccio lo champagne


----------



## Gabry (30 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ma che te frega...basta che cacciano i denari...i cinesi voglio avere due squadre al top ? benissimo lotteremo con l'Inter...non vedo l'ora di stracciare la* seconda* squadra di Milano l'ultima giornata di campionato e veder piangere un nerazzurro


Loro sono la TERZA squadra di Milano. Prima c'è il Milan, dopo c'è la Primavera del Milan e poi vengono quelli lì, nati dopo, nati tardi e nati male.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2016)

*China Daily riporta le confidenze di un personaggio vicino alla trattativa: i cinesi acquisteranno l'80% del Milan in cambio di 700-750 milioni debiti compresi. Berlusconi ricoprirà un doppio ruolo: presidente onorario e consigliere informale. Il preliminare si firmerà nella prima settimana di luglio.*


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La reazione di Forchielli quando ha letto questa news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qualcuno gli chieda su twitter se è pronto a scommettere anche questa volta, vediamo se ha il coraggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *China Daily riporta le confidenze di un personaggio vicino alla trattativa: i cinesi acquisteranno l'80% del Milan in cambio di 700-750 milioni debiti compresi. Berlusconi ricoprirà un doppio ruolo: presidente onorario e consigliere informale. Il preliminare si firmerà nella prima settimana di luglio.*



Daje !!!!! Ci siamo


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *China Daily riporta le confidenze di un personaggio vicino alla trattativa: i cinesi acquisteranno l'80% del Milan in cambio di 700-750 milioni debiti compresi. Berlusconi ricoprirà un doppio ruolo: presidente onorario e consigliere informale. Il preliminare si firmerà nella prima settimana di luglio.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *China Daily riporta le confidenze di un personaggio vicino alla trattativa: i cinesi acquisteranno l'80% del Milan in cambio di 700-750 milioni debiti compresi. Berlusconi ricoprirà un doppio ruolo: presidente onorario e consigliere informale. Il preliminare si firmerà nella prima settimana di luglio.*



Se si firma questo preliminare in teoria è fatta,altrimenti Berlusconi poi deve sborsare una valanga di soldi, non so vedremo io ho ancora molto dubbi boh si vedrà tanto manca poco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Giugno 2016)

Closer to the closing


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se si firma questo preliminare in teoria è fatta,altrimenti Berlusconi poi deve sborsare una valanga di soldi, non so vedremo io ho ancora molto dubbi boh si vedrà tanto manca poco.


A preliminare firmato non tornerà mai più indietro parliamo di cifre assurde di penale .


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *China Daily riporta le confidenze di un personaggio vicino alla trattativa: i cinesi acquisteranno l'80% del Milan in cambio di 700-750 milioni debiti compresi. Berlusconi ricoprirà un doppio ruolo: presidente onorario e consigliere informale. Il preliminare si firmerà nella prima settimana di luglio.*


Tutto procede. Avanti così !


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2016)

E intanto domani entriamo in Luglio, vedremo...


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2016)

ma allora siamo ancora alla data del 7 luglio per il perliminare? è confermata?


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma allora siamo ancora alla data del 7 luglio per il perliminare? è confermata?



Per ora si, ma non escludo una proroga a data da destinarsi


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Giugno 2016)

*Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*



Booooom


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2016)

Ciao proprio...venite a prendermi in rianimazione


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*



In ogni caso....sempre una soglia di soldi possiamo spendere all'anno...FPF


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In ogni caso....sempre una soglia di soldi possiamo spendere all'anno...FPF



Sponsorizzazioni farlocche e passa la paura.


----------



## kollaps (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*



Che poi sarebbe la famosa Moutai di cui ha sempre parlato


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*



Come disse il nostro Ambro.."il Suning mettilo nel c..."


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*


Il governo cinese investirà direttamente... che è praticamente ciò che succede al PSG col Qatar Investment Authority, fondo sovrano qatariota. Bene, ora mi volete far credere che 'sti qua accettino Zapata titolare, perché è un top player a cui dare fiducia, e Pavosterco perché sennò Preziosi ci mette il muso? Ma io non ci voglio credere, perché non avrebbe alcun senso stare in mano al governo cinese mentre Galliani continua con i suoi soliti polpettoni.


----------



## Andre96 (30 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sponsorizzazioni farlocche e passa la paura.



Se il governo stesso farà investimenti direi che non ci sarebbero problemi a farci sponsorizzare da qualsiasi società senza che la UEFA possa dire qualcosa 
Peccato che per adesso siano solo voci, vedremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *China Daily riporta le confidenze di un personaggio vicino alla trattativa: i cinesi acquisteranno l'80% del Milan in cambio di 700-750 milioni debiti compresi. Berlusconi ricoprirà un doppio ruolo: presidente onorario e consigliere informale. Il preliminare si firmerà nella prima settimana di luglio.*



Erezioni a go-go.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sponsorizzazioni farlocche e passa la paura.



Speriamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *China Daily riporta le confidenze di un personaggio vicino alla trattativa: i cinesi acquisteranno l'80% del Milan in cambio di 700-750 milioni debiti compresi. Berlusconi ricoprirà un doppio ruolo: presidente onorario e consigliere informale. Il preliminare si firmerà nella prima settimana di luglio.*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*



A questo punto si vola facile con la fantasia e le violentissime erezioni. E non voglio fare il guastafeste, però vi chiedo: il Suning ha partecipazioni statali? Perché altrimenti anche l'Inter potrebbe fare questo discorso.

PS Berlusconi lo disse già a fine maggio: stiamo trattando con società che possiedono fatturati altissimi ed a partecipazione statale.


----------



## Nick (30 Giugno 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se il governo stesso farà investimenti direi che non ci sarebbero problemi a farci sponsorizzare da qualsiasi società senza che la UEFA possa dire qualcosa
> Peccato che per adesso siano solo voci, vedremo.


Sti qua se vogliono possono comprarsi anche la UEFA


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi devo chiamare il pronto soccorso perche è tutto il giorno che ce l'ho barzotto


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In ogni caso....sempre una soglia di soldi possiamo spendere all'anno...FPF



ho capito ma trovi sempre qualcosa...ogni tanto puoi anche esaltarti per un attimo.....


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*



Babba bia tutto ciò è bellissimo, altro che sceicchi, ci compra uno stato.
Pensare che ci segavamo a sentire che il principe malese senza soldi voleva comprare il Milan, solo perché aveva 3-4 Ferrari in garage.. quanta strada è stata fatta e ora rinasceremo.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi devo chiamare il pronto soccorso perche è tutto il giorno che ce l'ho barzotto



hahahaha


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Giugno 2016)

Se mettiamo insieme tutte le notizie con le scadenze non rispettate in questa storia viene fuori la divina commedia.

Speriamo questa sia la volta buona, prima settimana di luglio.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2016)

Che dire? Speriamo ci siamo penali già a luglio, e così salate che non si possa più tornare indietro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2016)

*Laudisa: il Milan cinese scalda i motori. Pioggia di soldi per la Champions.*


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan cinese scalda i motori. Pioggia di soldi per la Champions.*



si certo, ibra flirta con i cinesi, a laudì ma va...


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan cinese scalda i motori. Pioggia di soldi per la Champions.*



Voglio gente da Milan


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan cinese scalda i motori. Pioggia di soldi per la Champions.*



Non voglio illudermi come l'estate scorsa (mercato con tanti soldi ma gestiti male), questa volta aspetto i fatti.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan cinese scalda i motori. Pioggia di soldi per la Champions.*



Senza Ibra, neanche voglio immaginare Laudisa a che s'attacca quest'estate...


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Senza Ibra, neanche voglio immaginare Laudisa a che s'attacca quest'estate...



In effetti, dovranno fare giornalismo serio per parlare del mercato del Milan, qualcosa di inammissibile.
Erano così belle quelle telenovele con i soliti nomi per entusiasmare i polli rossoneri..


----------



## Gekyn (30 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: il Milan cinese scalda i motori. Pioggia di soldi per la Champions.*



Giusto ieri:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Julian4674 (30 Giugno 2016)

tutto molto bello, ma al momento la realtà è nessun comunicato ufficiale, zapata titolare, il capitone e schifolacci a centrocampo, coppia di attacco lapacesso e molto probabilmente pavoloso, roba che a fatica saremo nella parte sinistra della classifica.
finchè non vedo il comunicato ufficiale e qualche top player con la nostra maglia non ci credo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Giugno 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> tutto molto bello, ma al momento la realtà è nessun comunicato ufficiale, zapata titolare, il capitone e schifolacci a centrocampo, coppia di attacco lapacesso e molto probabilmente pavoloso, roba che a fatica saremo nella parte sinistra della classifica.
> finchè non vedo il comunicato ufficiale e qualche top player con la nostra maglia non ci credo



Lapacesso?


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*



Speriamo, questa è una bomba e IN TEORIA non si dovrebbe dire a cuore leggero


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Senza Ibra, neanche voglio immaginare Laudisa a che s'attacca quest'estate...



Sarebbe capace a scrivere di tutto.
Gia mi immagino i titoloni: "Ibra inizio difficile con lo United, il Milan in pole"


----------



## folletto (30 Giugno 2016)

Io rimando l'esultanza alle firme sul preliminare, credo che sia fatta ma il nano è sempre malefico


----------



## DannySa (30 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe capace a scrivere di tutto.
> Gia mi immagino i titoloni: "Ibra inizio difficile con lo United, il Milan in pole"



Milan preso O' Pavoloso, blitz di Galliani.
Ora tocca al _cigno_ argentino, Vazquez.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Milan preso O' Pavoloso, blitz di Galliani.
> Ora tocca al _cigno_ argentino, Vazquez.



Se poi mi prendono Tielemans, Bazoer, Lewandoski, Benatia, Modric e Pjaca accetto i due pupilli di Galliani


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Se poi mi prendono Tielemans, Bazoer, Lewandoski, Benatia, Modric e Pjaca accetto i due pupilli di Galliani



con questi mi andrebbe bene anche Matri.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Giugno 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> tutto molto bello, ma al momento la realtà è nessun comunicato ufficiale, zapata titolare, il capitone e schifolacci a centrocampo, coppia di attacco lapacesso e molto probabilmente pavoloso, roba che a fatica saremo nella parte sinistra della classifica.
> finchè non vedo il comunicato ufficiale e qualche top player con la nostra maglia non ci credo


Tutto giusto tranne lapacesso.. Dai non etichettiamo un giocatore ancor prima di vederlo.. L'anno scorso seppur in serie B ha siglato 30 goal eh


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> con questi mi andrebbe bene anche Matri.



Un sogno: Matri che finalizza gli assist di Messi


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Giugno 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> tutto molto bello, ma al momento la realtà è nessun comunicato ufficiale, zapata titolare, il capitone e schifolacci a centrocampo, coppia di attacco lapacesso e molto probabilmente pavoloso, roba che a fatica saremo nella parte sinistra della classifica.
> finchè non vedo il comunicato ufficiale e qualche top player con la nostra maglia non ci credo


Certo che etichettare in modo dispregiativo lapadula che ancora non ha ancora messo piede in campo per noi è da schiaffi nel muso...


----------



## Black (30 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *China Daily riporta le confidenze di un personaggio vicino alla trattativa: i cinesi acquisteranno l'80% del Milan in cambio di 700-750 milioni debiti compresi. Berlusconi ricoprirà un doppio ruolo: presidente onorario e consigliere informale. Il preliminare si firmerà nella prima settimana di luglio.*



ma il China Daily non era quello che rilanciava notizie dall'Italia? 



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari: "il governo cinese investirà indirettamente nel acmilan come proprietario di una delle aziende della cordata che comprerà"*



sarebbe un godimento pazzesco.... ma vogliamo vedere i fatti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> tutto molto bello, ma al momento la realtà è nessun comunicato ufficiale, zapata titolare, il capitone e schifolacci a centrocampo, coppia di attacco lapacesso e molto probabilmente pavoloso, roba che a fatica saremo nella parte sinistra della classifica.
> finchè non vedo il comunicato ufficiale e qualche top player con la nostra maglia non ci credo



Lapacesso?????????????????
Ti meriti i Matri e i Balotelli .. Quando poi lo vedrai in campo sputare L anima e metterci pure classe e grinta torna qui che ne riparliamo io e te


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=2685]Ragnet_7[/MENTION] non è la prima volta che lo diciamo. Al prossimo post del genere vai fuori.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lapacesso?????????????????
> *Ti meriti i Matri e i Balotelli* .. Quando poi lo vedrai in campo sputare L anima e metterci pure classe e grinta torna qui che ne riparliamo io e te



con gli assist di Boa Boa Teng Teng Teng


----------



## sabato (1 Luglio 2016)

Booooh!

Ma se il governo cinese vuole acquistare tutto il
calcio italiano,
alla fine decideranno loro a chi far vincere?

Bella prospettiva inquietante.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Casnop (1 Luglio 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> Booooh!
> 
> Ma se il governo cinese vuole acquistare tutto il
> calcio italiano,
> ...


L'incertezza del risultato è il momento esaltante ed attrattivo del prodotto calcio, ed a loro interessano le utilità economiche e di potere del prodotto su cui vanno ad investire: lo escluderei, dunque. E poi, lo volessero sul serio, potrebbero già farlo, hanno in mano Infront, formidabile grumo di potere coagulatosi nel calcio, ed in futuro non solo in esso.


----------



## Casnop (1 Luglio 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> tutto molto bello, ma al momento la realtà è nessun comunicato ufficiale, zapata titolare, il capitone e schifolacci a centrocampo, coppia di attacco lapacesso e molto probabilmente pavoloso, roba che a fatica saremo nella parte sinistra della classifica.
> finchè non vedo il comunicato ufficiale e qualche top player con la nostra maglia non ci credo


Julian, se ti sente Lapadula...  Nella personale formazione del prossimo anno, la mansueta bestiola andina è titolare a prescindere: ma figurati, mi sto sbagliando io.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Luglio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> *perchè diventano padroni di una città intera.* inoltre è un altro modo per favorire un'altra azienda cinese. forse non vi è chiaro, ma questi vogliono comprare tutta la serie A...



Esattamente come dici tu.
I Cinesi stanno comprando Milano prima ancora della serie A. Nell'ultimo anno, per esempio, sono state affittate intere palazzine a società cinesi che si occupano di trovare alloggi per gli studenti delle scuole internazionali di moda, design e politecnico. 
Chi vive in città se ne sarà accorto, non è un'invasione di lavoratori come successe 20-30 anni fa.
Oggi il brand accattivante è Milano vista come l'unica città europea moderna "in vendita" (insieme a Barcellona) prima ancora del calcio stesso.
Aggiungiamoci poi che l'Italia è il secondo partner commerciale in Europa della Cina (dopo la Gran Bretagna che però ora è uscita masochisticamente dalla Comunità) e da anni le parti stanno lavorando per sfruttare il turismo dei nuovi ricchi Cinesi.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*


----------



## enrico100 (1 Luglio 2016)

*La Stampa: Via libera alla cessione da parte di SB, probabile annuncio il 7 luglio. Berlusconi presidente onorario per due anni e closing a settembre.*


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*


.


----------



## Roger84 (1 Luglio 2016)

Un sogno che sta per diventare realtà!!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



*Quotate le news raga!*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



si avvicina la data e sto perdendo la pazienza , vorrei fosse oggi , sto esplodendo.


----------



## Luca_Taz (1 Luglio 2016)

dai che giovedi non è cosi lontano e si va in ferie rilassati!!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



.


----------



## Gekyn (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



E' da aprile che sto aspettando, cosa volete che siano 7 giorni di attesa....

p.s. aprile intendo quello del 2015


----------



## The P (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



Nessuna novità insomma. Speriamo che dopo il preliminare si viene a sapere qualcosa di più concreto su cordata e intenti per questo mercato.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



Bene bene bene!!! Altro particolare interessante è come ormai abbiano smesso di dare cattive notizie sulla trattativa e si siano trasferiti sul mercato. Evidentemente ormai non possono più inventare


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



Siamo ormai alla resa! Tutti concordano 

Gli ultimi pretoriani che resistono ancora sono Ruiu, Forchielli, Serafini e pochi altri...


----------



## Roger84 (1 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo ormai alla resa! Tutti concordano
> 
> Gli ultimi pretoriani che resistono ancora sono Ruiu, Forchielli, Serafini e pochi altri...



Serafini neanche tanto, ma Ruiu considerando la sua intelligenza inesistente sta ancora andando avanti con la sua tesi che è tutta una farsa; sta continuando ad andare avanti per la sua strada come quando doveva arrivare sicuramente Ibrahimovic, Conte ecc ecc.....una strada che lo porterà dritto dritto verso il solito burrone!!!


----------



## VonVittel (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



Dai dai dai!


----------



## VonVittel (1 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo ormai alla resa! Tutti concordano
> 
> Gli ultimi pretoriani che resistono ancora sono Ruiu, Forchielli, Serafini e pochi altri...



Ruiu, lo scemo del villaggio.
Forchielli, Pechino mi ha detto che la cordata cinese non esiste.
Serafini, odia talmente tanto B&G che si sente perso nel momento in cui non ha più motivo di insultarli.

Io in questo momento penso a Di Stefano, chissà come sta rosicando! Mamma mia che godimento


----------



## Black (1 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



  

che altro dire? .... mancano 6 giorni al giorno che sogniamo tutti noi da tempo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo ormai alla resa! Tutti concordano
> 
> Gli ultimi pretoriani che resistono ancora sono Ruiu, Forchielli, Serafini e pochi altri...



" Pronto c'è pechino ? " Cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> che altro dire? .... mancano 6 giorni al giorno che sogniamo tutti noi da tempo!



Ancora non mi sembra vero .


----------



## DannySa (1 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo ormai alla resa! Tutti concordano
> 
> Gli ultimi pretoriani che resistono ancora sono Ruiu, Forchielli, Serafini e pochi altri...



E pure @Reblank immagino  (non ti abbiamo mai dimenticato )



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica e Corsera oramai è tutto pronto per la cessione dell'80% del pacchetto azionario alla Cordata cinese: infatti ci sarà l'annuncio della Firma del Preliminare giovedì 7 Luglio, giorno del raduno del Milan. Come è noto oramai il restante 20 % verrà acquisito nel giro di 2-3 anni. Anche La Stampa sulla stessa linea d'onda ed afferma anche che Berlusconi sarà Presidente onorario per 2 anni e dopo diverrà consulente, mentre Tuttosport afferma che stanno già lavorando alla modalità attraverso le quali verrà comunicato la firma dell'accordo preliminare di cessione.*



Siamo dove avremmo voluto essere nell'aprile del 2015, l'ho ripetuto diverse volte in questi mesi, i cinesi o Bee? meglio i cinesi.
Non sono neanche sorpreso, è da 2 mesi che sono convinto che la faccenda si chiuderà con l'unico epilogo possibile, la cessione, considerando tutto, è stata una cessione piuttosto breve (ufficialmente), segno che Fininvest voleva cedere il Milan in tempi brevi cercando magari di mettere nero su rosso già prima del ritiro, fin qui ci siamo.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo ormai alla resa! Tutti concordano
> 
> Gli ultimi pretoriani che resistono ancora sono Ruiu, Forchielli, Serafini e pochi altri...



I cinesi non esistono cit


----------



## DannySa (1 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ruiu, lo scemo del villaggio.
> Forchielli, Pechino mi ha detto che la cordata cinese non esiste.
> Serafini, odia talmente tanto B&G che si sente perso nel momento in cui non ha più motivo di insultarli.
> 
> Io in questo momento penso a Di Stefano, chissà come sta rosicando! Mamma mia che godimento



Di Stefano potrebbe far saltare fuori che il ritiro sarebbe stato posticipato per via di un Berlusconi cupo, non convinto, le condizioni di Silvio che non gli permetterebbero di fare la trasferta continentale e avrebbero agitato i cinesi che ora parrebbero non più convinti di comprare il Milan, segno che, ai cinesi sarebbe bastata e avanzata l'Inda.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Luglio 2016)

*http://www.milanworld.net/evergrande-smentisce-non-compriamo-nessun-club-vt38118.html*


----------



## Julian4674 (1 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lapacesso?????????????????
> Ti meriti i Matri e i Balotelli .. Quando poi lo vedrai in campo sputare L anima e metterci pure classe e grinta torna qui che ne riparliamo io e te



ho visto giocare nel milan (e me ne dimentico anche qualcuno perchè ormai l'età avanza) in ordine sparso van basten, gullit, savicevic, papin, ronaldinho, leonardo, rivaldo, inzaghi, rui costa, kakà e devo esaltarmi per un ventiseienne che arriva dalla serie b?
se è un acquisto per completare la rosa mi va bene, ma se deve essere la nostra punta di diamante.....
speravo proprio che i cinesi mi portassero qualcosa di meglio


----------



## malos (1 Luglio 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> *ho visto giocare nel milan (e me ne dimentico anche qualcuno perchè ormai l'età avanza) in ordine sparso van basten, gullit, savicevic, papin, ronaldinho, leonardo, rivaldo, inzaghi, rui costa, kakà e devo esaltarmi per un ventiseienne che arriva dalla serie b?
> *se è un acquisto per completare la rosa mi va bene, ma se deve essere la nostra punta di diamante.....
> speravo proprio che i cinesi mi portassero qualcosa di meglio



.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> I cinesi non esistono cit



I cinesi dell'Inter sono più cinesi dei cinesi del Milan


----------



## malos (1 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> I cinesi dell'Inter sono più cinesi dei cinesi del Milan



Quelli del milan finora hanno una preoccupante cravatta gialla.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> I cinesi non esistono cit





DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> I cinesi dell'Inter sono più cinesi dei cinesi del Milan



I nostri cinesi sono quelli del.bar centrale


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2016)

I nostri cinesi non hanno firmato una minchia ancora...gli altri possiedono l' Indah...non mi sembra difficile


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2016)

Firmate sto maledetto preliminare e iniziamo a fare mercato vero..le cerimonie mi interessano meno di zero..sno stufo di sentri che succederà qualcosa "fra un mese" "entro l'estate" "a Settembre"

Questioni burocratiche? Ma l'inter invece non ha avuto problemi perché?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Firmate sto maledetto preliminare e iniziamo a fare mercato vero..le cerimonie mi interessano meno di zero..sno stufo di sentri che succederà qualcosa "fra un mese" "entro l'estate" "a Settembre"
> 
> Questioni burocratiche? Ma l'inter invece non ha avuto problemi perché?



perchè ha un presidente sano di mente, easy


----------



## Coripra (1 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> I cinesi dell'Inter sono più cinesi dei cinesi del Milan



E' vero... sono della dinastia Mink! 

i nostri... Kung Fu???


----------



## Coripra (1 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Firmate sto maledetto preliminare e iniziamo a fare mercato vero..le cerimonie mi interessano meno di zero..sno stufo di sentri che succederà qualcosa "fra un mese" "entro l'estate" "a Settembre"
> 
> Questioni burocratiche? Ma l'inter invece non ha avuto problemi perché?



Fossi in te penserei seriamente a mettermi a tifare Cuginter..

sai come staresti meglio?

(scherzo, ovviamente... credo...)


----------



## Casnop (1 Luglio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Esattamente come dici tu.
> I Cinesi stanno comprando Milano prima ancora della serie A. Nell'ultimo anno, per esempio, sono state affittate intere palazzine a società cinesi che si occupano di trovare alloggi per gli studenti delle scuole internazionali di moda, design e politecnico.
> Chi vive in città se ne sarà accorto, non è un'invasione di lavoratori come successe 20-30 anni fa.
> Oggi il brand accattivante è Milano vista come l'unica città europea moderna "in vendita" (insieme a Barcellona) prima ancora del calcio stesso.
> Aggiungiamoci poi che l'Italia è il secondo partner commerciale in Europa della Cina (dopo la Gran Bretagna che però ora è uscita masochisticamente dalla Comunità) e da anni le parti stanno lavorando per sfruttare il turismo dei nuovi ricchi Cinesi.


...E con buone possibilità che Milano diventi dopo Londra il principale hub finanziario europeo, con molte banche d'affari del Far East che trasferiranno uffici e sedi dalla capitale britannica nel capoluogo lombardo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Fossi in te penserei seriamente a mettermi a tifare Cuginter..
> 
> sai come staresti meglio?
> 
> (scherzo, ovviamente... credo...)



Preferirei poter tifare milan senza berlusca


----------



## Coripra (1 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Preferirei poter tifare milan senza berlusca



siamo in 2(.000.ecc.)


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2016)

pjaca all inter.....evergrande smentisce...balo regalato al milan.....che bella giornata direi....


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pjaca all inter.....evergrande smentisce...balo regalato al milan.....che bella giornata direi....



Sono supposizioni, non fatti.

Pjaca è ufficiale all'inter? no.
La smentita è di evergrande group? No, è del club guangzhou.
Balo regalato al milan? Non c'è nemmeno in piedi la trattativa.

Perchè abbattersi a ogni notizia?


----------



## wfiesso (1 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono supposizioni, non fatti.
> 
> Pjaca è ufficiale all'inter? no.
> La smentita è di evergrande group? No, è del club guangzhou.
> ...



Rigiro la domanda, perché le notizie negative dovrebbero essere tutte vere e quelle positive tutte balle?


----------



## Edric (1 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pjaca all inter.....evergrande smentisce...balo regalato al milan.....che bella giornata direi....



Ah beh d'altro canto non penserai mica che i "doomsayers" lascino passare *due giorni interi* senza diffondere qualche risvolto negativo su twitter o sui media no? 

Basta che ripensi al succedersi delle notizie in questi mesi e ti renderai conto.


----------



## Edric (1 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> ...E con buone possibilità che Milano diventi dopo Londra il principale hub finanziario europeo, con molte banche d'affari del Far East che trasferiranno uffici e sedi dalla capitale britannica nel capoluogo lombardo.



Ecco bravo Casnop, al solito hai vista molto lunga.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Luglio 2016)

Cmq al prossimo rinvio sulla cessione mollo gli ormeggi dal calcio.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono supposizioni, non fatti.
> 
> Pjaca è ufficiale all'inter? no.
> La smentita è di evergrande group? No, è del club guangzhou.
> ...



Perché con noi in questi ultimi anni la legge di Murphy ha funzionato benissimo. 

Tutte le cose negative che potevano succederci sono avvenute: cessione di Ibra e Thiago, ritorno di Balotelli e Boateng, rinnovo di Montolivo, Galliani che ritira le dimissioni, l'esonero di Seedorf, l'ingaggio di Inzaghi e Brocchi, ecc. ecc. Ora ci scippano Pjaca e si riparla di Balotelli.....

Tutti fatti che speravamo non succedessero e che invece sono avvenuti. 

Come vedi anche il più ottimista (ed io lo sono) di fronte a batoste simili un po' di sconforto e di pessimismo lo sviluppa.


----------



## Edric (1 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perché con noi in questi ultimi anni la legge di Murphy ha funzionato benissimo.
> 
> Tutte le cose negative che potevano succederci sono avvenute: cessione di Ibra e Thiago, ritorno di Balotelli e Boateng, rinnovo di Montolivo, Galliani che ritira le dimissioni, l'esonero di Seedorf, l'ingaggio di Inzaghi e Brocchi, ecc. ecc. Ora ci scippano Pjaca e si riparla di Balotelli.....
> 
> ...



Certo hai ragione, lo sconforto è certamente logico dopo tutti questi anni. 
Però fra il *pessimismo* e gli *errori di logica* del tipo "il giornalista x* ha scritto* che il liverpool ci vuole regalare balotelli-> i cinesi noncisono/sonoscarsi/nonsivedono" concorderai che esiste una notevole differenza no ?


----------



## mandraghe (1 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Certo hai ragione, lo sconforto è certamente logico dopo tutti questi anni.
> Però fra il *pessimismo* e gli *errori di logica* del tipo "il giornalista x* ha scritto* che il liverpool ci vuole regalare balotelli-> i cinesi noncisono/sonoscarsi/nonsivedono" concorderai che esiste una notevole differenza no ?



Beh sul fatto che molti commenti dei cosiddetti pessimisti siano stucchevoli e fastidiosi hai ragione. Non a caso qualcuno è stato anche bannato perché, come dici, in ogni notizia che commentava ci infilava il refrain "la cessione è farlocca" o "i cinesi non esistono". 

Io ero e rimango ottimista e spero che la telenovela finisca al più presto.

Infine, sempre per ritornare alla legge di Murphy: in che periodo Berlusca si doveva operare? OVVIAMENTE proprio nel momento clou della trattativa per la cessione delle quote dell'AC Milan! Se non è sfiga questa....


----------



## Edric (1 Luglio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infine, sempre per ritornare alla legge di Murphy: in che periodo Berlusca si doveva operare? OVVIAMENTE proprio nel momento clou della trattativa per la cessione delle quote dell'AC Milan! Se non è sfiga questa....



In effetti...


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa, la firma del preliminare slitterà di qualche giorno, subito dopo l'uscita dal San Raffaele di Berlusconi, prevista per giorno 14 Luglio. La firma potrebbe quindi avvenire qualche giorno dopo, forse il 15 e non più quindi il 7 come era inizialmente previsto. Questa leggero slittamento è dovuto anche a piccoli problemi burocratici (facilmente risolvibili) insorti col Governo di Pechino.*


----------



## robs91 (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa la slitta per la firma del preliminare slitterà di qualche giorno, subito dopo l'uscita dal San Raffaele di Berlusconi, prevista per giorno 14 Luglio. La firma potrebbe quindi avvenire qualche giorno dopo, forse il 15 e non più quindi il 7 come era inizialmente previsto. Questa leggero slittamento è dovuto anche a piccoli problemi burocratici (facilmente risolvibili) insorti col Governo di Pechino.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa la slitta per la firma del preliminare slitterà di qualche giorno, subito dopo l'uscita dal San Raffaele di Berlusconi, prevista per giorno 14 Luglio. La firma potrebbe quindi avvenire qualche giorno dopo, forse il 15 e non più quindi il 7 come era inizialmente previsto. Questa leggero slittamento è dovuto anche a piccoli problemi burocratici (facilmente risolvibili) insorti col Governo di Pechino.*



*Campopiano: fino ad ora lo slittamento non mi risulta, ma se sarà così lo comunicherò non appena lo saprò come fatto in passato.*


----------



## danykz (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa la slitta per la firma del preliminare slitterà di qualche giorno, subito dopo l'uscita dal San Raffaele di Berlusconi, prevista per giorno 14 Luglio. La firma potrebbe quindi avvenire qualche giorno dopo, forse il 15 e non più quindi il 7 come era inizialmente previsto. Questa leggero slittamento è dovuto anche a piccoli problemi burocratici (facilmente risolvibili) insorti col Governo di Pechino.*



[MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] evitiami ste uscite!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa la slitta per la firma del preliminare slitterà di qualche giorno, subito dopo l'uscita dal San Raffaele di Berlusconi, prevista per giorno 14 Luglio. La firma potrebbe quindi avvenire qualche giorno dopo, forse il 15 e non più quindi il 7 come era inizialmente previsto. Questa leggero slittamento è dovuto anche a piccoli problemi burocratici (facilmente risolvibili) insorti col Governo di Pechino.*


No per l'amor del cielo .. Veramente no.. Basta... Ma assolutamente categoricamente no....Ma veramente? E poi sempre leggero slittamento??? Leggero??? 75 slittamenti di 7/10 giorni sommati non sono più leggeri..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, l'articolo l'ha scritto una donna, in tutto dire


Può averlo scritto anche un trans.. Non c'entra assolutamente niente.. Piuttosto speriamo siano fandonie va


----------



## robs91 (1 Luglio 2016)

Fissano una data per la firma,poi pochi giorni prima del fatidico giorno, atteso da tutti i tifosi milanisti, arriva puntuale lo slittamento.Hanno stufato.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Luglio 2016)

tutto per non fare mercato per la millesima volta...che società imbarazzante cristo benedetto...ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male??


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: fino ad ora lo slittamento non mi risulta, ma se sarà così lo comunicherò non appena lo saprò come fatto in passato.*


Lo disse già due volte questo.. E finì per accodarsi agli altri.. Speriamo solo non ci siano altre conferme di sto rinvio perché altrimenti è ufficialmente un circo


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa la slitta per la firma del preliminare slitterà di qualche giorno, subito dopo l'uscita dal San Raffaele di Berlusconi, prevista per giorno 14 Luglio. La firma potrebbe quindi avvenire qualche giorno dopo, forse il 15 e non più quindi il 7 come era inizialmente previsto. Questa leggero slittamento è dovuto anche a piccoli problemi burocratici (facilmente risolvibili) insorti col Governo di Pechino.*



Pazzesco, allucinante. Dio santo ma non e' possibile! Ma cosa abbiamo fatto per meritarci tutto questo? cosa?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2016)

*Ultim'ora ANSA: Silvio Berlusconi sarà dimesso dall'ospedale nei primi giorni della prossima settimana.*


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora ANSA: Silvio Berlusconi sarà dimesso dall'ospedale nei primi giorni della prossima settimana.*



Bene così. Deve procedere senza intoppi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: fino ad ora lo slittamento non mi risulta, ma se sarà così lo comunicherò non appena lo saprò come fatto in passato.*



Se ci sarà l'ennesimo rinvio voglio vedere se ci sarà ancora qualcuno che ci crede, tutto questo se ci sarà il rinvio è veramente ridicolo.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora ANSA: Silvio Berlusconi sarà dimesso dall'ospedale nei primi giorni della prossima settimana.*



Come da copione

Si firma il 7


----------



## danykz (1 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora ANSA: Silvio Berlusconi sarà dimesso dall'ospedale nei primi giorni della prossima settimana.*


 [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] evitiamo con le fonti personali!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora ANSA: Silvio Berlusconi sarà dimesso dall'ospedale nei primi giorni della prossima settimana.*



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2016)

Se rinviano tiro tante di quelle bestemmie da far venire giù la casa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa la slitta per la firma del preliminare slitterà di qualche giorno, subito dopo l'uscita dal San Raffaele di Berlusconi, prevista per giorno 14 Luglio. La firma potrebbe quindi avvenire qualche giorno dopo, forse il 15 e non più quindi il 7 come era inizialmente previsto. Questa leggero slittamento è dovuto anche a piccoli problemi burocratici (facilmente risolvibili) insorti col Governo di Pechino.*



Comunque apparte questa tizia, non ho trovato riscontri nel web riguardo questo slittamento...speriamo bene


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa, la firma del preliminare slitterà di qualche giorno, subito dopo l'uscita dal San Raffaele di Berlusconi, prevista per giorno 14 Luglio. La firma potrebbe quindi avvenire qualche giorno dopo, forse il 15 e non più quindi il 7 come era inizialmente previsto. Questa leggero slittamento è dovuto anche a piccoli problemi burocratici (facilmente risolvibili) insorti col Governo di Pechino.*




Mah.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora ANSA: Silvio Berlusconi sarà dimesso dall'ospedale nei primi giorni della prossima settimana.*



.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Luglio 2016)

Riceveremo mai una bella notizia? Andrà mai qualcosa a finire per il verso giusto?
E' un supplizio senza fine....


----------



## fra29 (1 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa, la firma del preliminare slitterà di qualche giorno, subito dopo l'uscita dal San Raffaele di Berlusconi, prevista per giorno 14 Luglio. La firma potrebbe quindi avvenire qualche giorno dopo, forse il 15 e non più quindi il 7 come era inizialmente previsto. Questa leggero slittamento è dovuto anche a piccoli problemi burocratici (facilmente risolvibili) insorti col Governo di Pechino.*



La stampa le altre due volte ci ha preso su questi slittamenti.
L'iter era sempre lo stesso. Giornale X parla di slittamento. Campopiano che dice che non risulta. Dopo qualche giorno anche lui conferma il rinvio ma #tuttoprocede.
Insomma si sta parlando di un preliminare per una trattativa a cui a loro dire stanno lavorando da un anno.. Teatri sempre fino alla fine. 
Stamattina "pompato" dagli ultimi giorni ho fatto una serie di screenshot delle varie testate che confermavano la firma e, dopo mesi di "silenzi" con i miei amici che parlavano di Bee 2.0, ho inoltrato tutto su whatsapp. Non l'avessi mai fatto..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2016)

Io sono sicuro al 10000% che si firmerà...il problema è che stiamo andando pericolosamente in la col tempo...stanno iniziando a stufare davvero...schizzerebbe pure un santo...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2016)

Vabbè per motivi burocratici anchio farò slittare l' abbonamento
alla chiusura della trattativa, per il momento tutto procede bene..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Luglio 2016)

*Di Marzio su eurocalciomercato l'originale poco fa conferma quanto detto dalla stampa: "ultim'ora conferma, sarebbe slittata la firma del preliminare dal 7 luglio al 15 luglio perché non sarebbero pronte tutte le carte".*


----------



## kakaoo1981 (2 Luglio 2016)

Qualcuno sta giocando sporco e sono sicuro ke nn sono i cinesi,è inconcepibile che dopo 1 anno di trattative ancora non sono pronti i documenti...i prescritti con un operazione della stessa portata o quasi alla nostra in 3 mesi hanno fatto tutto...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su eurocalciomercato l'originale poco fa conferma quanto detto dalla stampa: "ultim'ora conferma, sarebbe slittata la firma del preliminare dal 7 luglio al 15 luglio perché non sarebbero pronte tutte le carte".*



madonna che lenti


----------



## Tahva (2 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su eurocalciomercato l'originale poco fa conferma quanto detto dalla stampa: "ultim'ora conferma, sarebbe slittata la firma del preliminare dal 7 luglio al 15 luglio perché non sarebbero pronte tutte le carte".*


Slittate, slittate  Finché non vedo la firma, non compro manco una sciarpa, altro che abbonamenti. Ho già disdetto pure Premium.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su eurocalciomercato l'originale poco fa conferma quanto detto dalla stampa: "ultim'ora conferma, sarebbe slittata la firma del preliminare dal 7 luglio al 15 luglio perché non sarebbero pronte tutte le carte".*



Vabbe.. per il preliminare ci sta qualche giorno di ritardo, sono
pensieroso per il closing invece, speriamo che riescano a preparare
le carte per chiudere in 7-8 anni..


----------



## enrico100 (2 Luglio 2016)

Per dirla tutta ha anche detto che la decisione dello slittamento non inficierà il mercato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Se settimana prossima mi prendono Pjaca e dimostrano di essere vivi mi rendono più facile aspettare il 15..


----------



## robs91 (2 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> Per dirla tutta ha anche detto che la decisione dello slittamento non inficierà il mercato


Perché farà comunque schifo in ogni caso.


----------



## robs91 (2 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Vabbe.. per il preliminare ci sta qualche giorno di ritardo, sono
> pensieroso per il closing invece, speriamo che riescano a preparare
> le carte per chiudere in 7-8 anni..



Filtra pessimismo per i sette-otto anni,più probabile uno slittamento al decimo anno dalla firma del preliminare.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Filtra pessimismo per i sette-otto anni,più probabile uno slittamento al decimo anno dalla firma del preliminare.



Ehh.. allora vedi che faccio bene ad essere pensieroso nonostante
la trattativa sia seguita da San Pio Galatioto IV di sta' cippa..


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Perché farà comunque schifo in ogni caso.



lo stavo per scrivere io. 

finchè se ne occupa galliani, sappiamo già cosa ci tocca (eh ma tanto i cinesi supervisionano tutto)


----------

